# Ft pickens pier



## gulfcoastfisherman59 (Jul 24, 2009)

Went this am to ft pickens pier....nothing was being caught at all was told it was high tide. im kinda new to fishin there .anyone got some advice to when is a good time to fish there?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been kinda dissapointed with pickens pier fishing lately. every now and then you can catch some spanish during the day. I hope the fall is better.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

was there two weeks ago, couldnt catch crap, though someone was catching gray snapper ( aka black, though this is incorrect ) by the pilings. The current was going out so fast I put my 2 oz lead sinker might as well not even been on the line. I mean that current was RIDICULOUS.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Snapper are pretty thick out there at day break this time of year. Ever since they opened the road out there I have been staying away from Pickens (more room for you guys  You should use some live bait, ie shrimp or elwys. I have a buddy that fishes the jetties out there and he has brought back a couple nice grouper and a few flounder. Good Luck


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

People were catchin a few spanish this afternoon had four big runs on the king rod late in the afternoon but none caught, only other thing were somebabyflounder and some huge pinfish. Might try it again tomorrow if it is as empty as it was today.


----------

